# linie / vektor zeichnen



## Guest (13. Okt 2004)

Hallo.
ich möchte gern einen vektor -line mit pfeilspitze zeichnen -.  
Gibt es für die Pfeilspitzen irgendwelche Normen -
Das Programm, was an den ich arbeite, soll latex - konforme Zeichnungen erzeugen -. Das Problem dabei ist, daß nirgends in den Dokus irgendwas zu den Pfeilspitzen steht.


----------



## dotlens (13. Okt 2004)

glaube fast, dass du die Pfeilspitzen selbst machen musst. das darstellen ist kein Problem, musst nur wissen wo sich die Eckpunkte des Dreiecks befinden. dazu könntest du in unserm matheForm nachfragen wie das geht. glaube igrgendwie mit cos() und so.


----------



## abollm (13. Okt 2004)

Für den Bereich technischer Zeichnungen im Maschinenbau gibt es die DIN 406 T 2 - Maßeintragungen in Zeichnungen, Regeln.

In dieser Norm ist auch beschrieben, wie die Maßpfeile definiert sind. In meinem veralteten Auszug habe ich 
gefunden, dass die so genannten Maßpfeile (Pfeilspitze) entweder ausgefüllt oder nicht ausgefüllt sein und der Winkel 
der Pfeilspitze ca. 15° betragen muss. Außerdem soll die Länge der Schräge der Pfeilspitze den fünffachen Wert der 
"Linienbreite der breiten Vollinie" aufweisen, z.B. bei 0,7 mm Linienbreite = 3,5 mm. Daneben gibt es auch noch die 
Möglichkeit die Pfeilspitze offen zu lassen. Dann kann der Winkel aber zwischen 15° und 90° betragen.

BTW: Die Liniendicken sind selbstverständlich auch genormt.


----------

